# Eddyline C-135 or Santa Cruz Raptor



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone own one of these and has any feedback? I know Santa Cruz is about to produce a brand new model that will take the Hobie pedal drive and in the near future the Native version as well.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

I hear good things about the C-135. Plus its super lightweight. I dont imagine that the Santa Cruz yak will be released until 2017 at the earliest. We'll probably see an early model of it at iCast


----------



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

Bo Keifus said:


> I hear good things about the C-135. Plus its super lightweight. I dont imagine that the Santa Cruz yak will be released until 2017 at the earliest. We'll probably see an early model of it at iCast


On another forum, the owner of Santa Cruz kayaks has said that he is now making the first few G2s to go to new owners who will test them. Supposedly, they should have them by the end of this month.


----------



## GoodwinD (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a raptor SOT. I bought it from a dealer in Bainsbridge, GA. I haven't been able to get it out in really rough water yet, but from what I have done with it, I can tell you that it is incredibly stable. I've been out in the canal and had boats flying by on all directions and never felt like it was even close to turtling. Also, it's pretty damn fast for being just over 13ft long; maybe that has something to do with the narrow front? Either way, I'd highly recommend it if you're looking for a ton of stability.


----------



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

I think the first couple of G2s are being built now. Won't be long before we get reports on them. Thanks for the feedback on their stability.


----------



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

Still debating between the Eddyline and the Santa Cruz. The first few G2s have been made and shortly there should be user feedback. Here are two active discussions on the Santa Cruz G2 that will take a pedal drive.

http://www.norcalkayakanglers.com/index.php?topic=61069.0

http://www.texaskayakfisherman.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=233982


----------



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

*Video of G2 with Hobie pedal drive*


----------



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

Well, I just ordered the Eddyline C-135 with a yellow top and a grey bottom, and a rudder.


----------



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

*Eddyline C-135 with Pro-Techt Mantis Umbrella*

I had Eddyline install the Pro-Techt Mantis Umbrella on my kayak. They should ship it next week to my dealer. Here are two pics.

One of the pics has a workbench in the background with a horizontal bar that looks like it is part of my umbrella. It is not.


----------



## Storm27m (Apr 10, 2015)

I know there aren't many fans of this guy on PFF but his review of the new Santa Cruz kayak makes me think it's a poorly thought out and rushed/half arse design. I hope they slow the release and church it up a bit. That thing looks cheap cheap cheap. 

At any rate, OP, enjoy your new Eddyline.

https://youtu.be/a94JSRr_u4k


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Agreed. There are a ton of better options on the market.


----------



## funpilot (Mar 6, 2016)

*My new Kayak should arrive tomorrow*

Eddyline C-135 should arrive tomorrow and then I am off on a business trip for a few days. Plus my 90 year old mother is visiting so it may be a while for a real test ride. I will start a new thread then.


----------

